# 921 not accepting L330 download



## bleazenb (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone had the problem of their 921 not accepting the L330 download? I've woke up the last several mornings and had my 921 in the "data receive" mode but every time I check for the software update its still shows L278? I tried to force the update by going to the update option under the system menu. Starts downloading and never finishes?? I left it in that mode for over 24 hours and never did finish. I did the ole power off reset and everything is back to normal except for no new L330? Anyone have any ideas? I have never failed to miss a update before? Thanks


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If you were getting OTA guide data w/o subbing to LIL's, count your blessing that L330 did not download. OTOH come Sunday at 2 AM things will get messy, as the first purpose of L330 is to correct the DST switchover.


----------



## Kilofoxtrot (Mar 13, 2007)

How's the time on your programming guide? Did the DST change take?

Ken


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New L331 spooling last night.


----------



## bleazenb (Mar 9, 2005)

Kilofoxtrot said:


> How's the time on your programming guide? Did the DST change take?
> 
> Ken


No the time has not changed??? Any Ideas??

Thanks


----------



## Kilofoxtrot (Mar 13, 2007)

BAD News. I just got off the phone with tech support, 3rd night. I'm SW L278 and they say because it's so far back they CAN'T upgrade it to the 330 version. ONLY solution, replace your PVR. That sucks cause I own mine.

Any ideas before I throw it out.

Ken


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BS !
L2.78 was just before the L3.30; from yesterday L3.31 is spooling.

For 921 they select target DVRs by such standard criterias ( this is an example for L2.78 )
- first three groups cover beta SW, but last two regular models:
- L[01][4-9][0-9], ie L040...L199
- L2[0-6][0-9], ie L200...L269


----------



## bleazenb (Mar 9, 2005)

P Smith said:


> BS !
> L2.78 was just before the L3.30; from yesterday L3.31 is spooling.
> 
> For 921 they select target DVRs by such standard criterias ( this is an example for L2.78 )
> ...


I'm with ya. That is B.S., I'm in the same situation! Still showing L278, have not received the L330, or L331. I'd better call Tech support, AGAIN, and start some B.S of my own or expect a new DVR on its way. I own mine also.


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

bleazenb said:


> I'm with ya. That is B.S., I'm in the same situation! Still showing L278, have not received the L330, or L331. I'd better call Tech support, AGAIN, and start some B.S of my own or expect a new DVR on its way. I own mine also.


I'm with you, mine went from 278 to 330, & last night I checked and have 331. Not sure what's happening......


----------



## Cabby (Jan 2, 2006)

I also own mine and have the same problem. I've received all the other updates until this point. There is no way they can't update it, that answer is unacceptable. I need a solution!!!


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 10, 2007)

Kilofoxtrot said:


> BAD News. I just got off the phone with tech support, 3rd night. I'm SW L278 and they say because it's so far back they CAN'T upgrade it to the 330 version. ONLY solution, replace your PVR. That sucks cause I own mine.
> 
> Any ideas before I throw it out.
> 
> Ken


You got to be kidding me! How many people did you talk to before reaching this conclusion? Please reply to me as to what has been done thus far and lets get this rectified for you.


----------



## Cabby (Jan 2, 2006)

There are two threads here about the same thing.

I spoke with tech support and after jumping through hoops of all their "tests", they are sending me a "new" receiver with the update already on it.


----------



## darth (Apr 19, 2005)

Cabby said:


> There are two threads here about the same thing.
> 
> I spoke with tech support and after jumping through hoops of all their "tests", they are sending me a "new" receiver with the update already on it.


Me too!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

FYI: Everyone with a 921 "owns" it. I don't think they ever leased one out. They started pushing the leasing option with the 622.

Don't sweat it if you are out of warrantee. They have been replacing 921 routinely without even a shipping charge. I'm on my 8th 921.


----------



## Cabby (Jan 2, 2006)

darth said:


> Me too!


The one they sent doesnt work either... on my third, came today, will try it again... sigh....


----------

